# On the road security



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

I was wondering if I am on the road and I'm using an open Wi-Fi AP if there are any things I should be careful about?

I'm thinking Passwords & Credit card #'s should only be sent using SSL, right?

but is there any other advice you can give me?
I wouldn't want to become victom of a packet sniffer.

Is it save to play games that require passwords? (e.g. StarCraft, Diablo 2, Guild Wars, ect...) ?? It might be different for each program, but any info you can give me is very appreciated.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

:sayyes: 

Use a firewall for sure, and don't keep anything of value in the "Shared Documents" folder just in case. :sayyes: 

BMR777


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sensitive data should always be sent on secured connections, even at home on wired networks.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

Would a firewall be any good against packet sniffers?

I guess I mostly need to know about online games like the ones I mentioned in my first post. Like if I were to sign onto B.net, would a packet sniffer be able to get my password?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope. Packet sniffers would be farther downstream from you. OTOH, unless the person with the packet sniffer has access to the link, that's not much of a threat.


----------

